# How Does Plastic Color (Black vs White) Affect Your Times?



## ChrisBird (Aug 1, 2009)

I searched for a thread like this, and didn't find one, so forgive me if there is one I missed.

I am in the process of restickering my Black V6 and Black V7, and plan on using those instead of my white ones because I feel more comfortable with black over white.

I was just wondering what time difference do you see when using black over white or vise-versa?

For 3x3 I would have to say black gets me times about 1-2 seconds faster, and with 4x4 it goes to 5-10 seconds faster with black over white. 

I am not sure about 5x5, and am hoping that 6x6 and 7x7 will lower my times by quite a bit.

So what have you noticed/found out when using your main color vs the other color?

~Chris


----------



## benforwork (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm... I would have to say that overall I prefer smaller cubes (3x3,2x2) to be black and others to be white, I don't know exactly why I like big white cubes better than black big cubes I guess I just feel more comfortible with them


----------



## elcarc (Aug 1, 2009)

you probably recognize the colors faster on black cubes than with white. im the same way


----------



## oskarasbrink (Aug 1, 2009)

i doesn't really matter for me on bigger cubes and other cubes (5-7 mminx pyraminx etc.)


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

I've gotten used to white because the two cubes I have now are white.


----------



## mazei (Aug 1, 2009)

I cant really judge it because my white V-5 is modded thus no clicks while my black is loose(in a nice way) and un-modded thus clicky but I get about the same times on both.

As for my Old A white its not much of a great cube but I still get some okay times with it while my main AII black is too good to get a nice comparison.

Therefore, until I can remove these variables, I can't really test to see a difference. The only thing that may differ is like on my white V-5 it has black instead of white and that sometimes(very little) throws me off a little during edge pairing.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

For me, it makes no difference between black and white. Other colors are a different story though.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 1, 2009)

Black or white, it doesn't matter to me. The only thing that matters is not having black stickers instead of white.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 1, 2009)

White cubes on 2 and 3. and black on 4+. I don't own any good black cubes for 3 though so Idk. 2x2 I know it doesn't really matter I just use it anyway. But I need White Stickers NOT Black Stickers.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm faster on black, but if I used only white, I could easily be just as fast.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

I can user either. I can also use various colors as long as they are dark and don't match any of the other colors on the cube. Such as purple. But overall I like white cubes with bright stickers the most.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 1, 2009)

I use mostly white, until I get my C and F diys (those will be black) I liked using black but then my really good storebought broke, then I had to use my white C4U and Diansheng. For 2x2 I use black, 4x4 and up I use white, maybe I'll try my black ones again.. I feel that recognition is better on black, but maybe it's a personal preference?


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

It's personal preference. If you are colorblind it can also be easier to see stuff on black.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't see much of a difference, but I prefer black cubes for 3x3, 2x2, and 4x4. This is because on cubesmith, they don't sell white cube replacement tile sets, so i have to get a set, and then the black tiles. Also, if I want a logo, I would have to buy that separately too. I'm used to using black cubes so my color recognization is better.


----------



## Shamah02 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm much faster with black because all my cubes are black  But, I could easily get used to white cubes if I had a few to practice with...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't care what color you give me, if I have a cube, I'll solve it.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer black. But the thing is, my cubes are all screwed up, and my main speedcube has green centers and black cubies. I don't really know if that makes my times worse or not. I kinda wanted a new one anyway...


----------



## Tortin (Aug 1, 2009)

My times on a black 3x3 are around 13-14. On my white cube (which is much better than my black one) I get around 15-17. It kinda sucks, because my white cube is so much better.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 1, 2009)

I use all white cubes because it's what I got used to on 3x3 and 5x5.. My only black puzzles are Megaminx and Pyraminx
I have White 2x2-7x7, and white Pyraminx Crystal


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm about the same with both, although I've never tried white for anything other than 3x3. My white cleffert's is on its way so I'll see how I do on that.

Oddly, my best 3x3 times come from my blue cube, a type c


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

Um, I think I'm better with black because of my colour recognition, and the fact that _all_ of my cubes are black.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

I am better with black (I think), but I don't have any good black cubes


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 2, 2009)

For Square-1 I only use white, 2x2 both, 3x3 both but better with black, Pyraminx both but better with white, 4x4 only use black, 5x5 both but better with black, 6x6 & 7x7 only black, Megaminx only black.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I am better with black (I think), but I don't have any good black cubes



Then buy black ones ^_^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

all my puzzles are white...anyone who has seen my box will confirm this. Why? I like white puzzles


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 5, 2009)

I just did an experiment (Black vs White) on 7x7, the cube where (IMO) the color difference will show itself the most.

And on black I got 8:47
White was 9:13

Same scramble of course, done of different days to avoid remembering cases.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2009)

That's pretty close considering the fact that it was a 7x7. 

I think I'm better on black, but I've gotten more used to white because my two main cubes are white.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I just did an experiment (Black vs White) on 7x7, the cube where (IMO) the color difference will show itself the most.
> 
> And on black I got 8:47
> White was 9:13
> ...



I would declare these times to be too close to be definitive. Other factors such as time of day, warm-up (or lack of it) lighting, energy level, etc. could easily have influenced this result. Do an average of 12, but alternate cubes (black solve, white solve, black solve...) so you do 24 solves in total. Then find the average for both, and the one with the better average wins.

You would also get alot of 7x7 practice with this.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't thing white or black makes a difference for me. Also there's also the high chance of making a mistake in your 7x7 scramble which isn't very hard to.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 5, 2009)

Seeing how I only have 2 cubes (yes, I know, pitiful), I 'm better on black because I've never used a white./ I used green, and it burned my eyes, xD. The green one I used felt like a type b with a core screwed pretty tight.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 5, 2009)

I am black and white color neutral. As for the other color cubes I dont know. But If I am using a White Cube then it just needs to have Black stickers


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 5, 2009)

i prefer black over white, but since i've spent so much mony on cubes /lost cubes somewhere in my house, i use black for 3x3/4x4/pyraminx, but white for everything else. also, my 3x3 has transparent center caps. eez nice =P


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm neutral on this, except 4x4 and 5x5, where I prefer black. I hope to change this on 5x5 soon enough.


----------



## Strobeez (Jan 28, 2013)

What about the actual qualities of different plastic types other than recognition? I heard that white plastic is stronger than black plastic making it better. But others like soft plastic, take force cubes for example, and prefer coloured cubes. I honestly don't care much about plastic colour, i just so happen to have a white 2x2, black 3x3, white 4x4, black 5x5 and a white 6x6... so my colours are even. The one thing that interests me is the price of different plastics. Compare this original / primary coloured zhanchi http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Original_Color-44613 for $10, vs. this white one (black is same price as white) http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_55mm_3x3x3_DaYan_5_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Kit___White-56081 running for almost double that price. Thoughts?


----------



## applemobile (Jan 28, 2013)

Price purely comes down to demand and production numbers.


----------

